# A reference of how tall Chase is



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Took this picture yesterday Chase is over 26.5 inches the cabinet behind him is 29 inches tall


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

He does look tall and slender. That is a good idea to use a cabinet . Since height measurements are taken at the withers - he could stand next to the cabinet - at 26.5 inches there would only be a clearance of 2.5 inches from the top of his back to the top of the cabinet. He may mature as tall as my Sting who is 30 inches at the withers.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> He does look tall and slender. That is a good idea to use a cabinet . Since height measurements are taken at the withers - he could stand next to the cabinet - at 26.5 inches there would only be a clearance of 2.5 inches from the top of his back to the top of the cabinet. He may mature as tall as my Sting who is 30 inches at the withers.


He did stand but then sat down before I took the pic and looked about that if you know how tape measures are you have 26 then the half mark and little marks after that he is the second little mark after the half so he is getting close 27 inches


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> He does look tall and slender. That is a good idea to use a cabinet . Since height measurements are taken at the withers - he could stand next to the cabinet - at 26.5 inches there would only be a clearance of 2.5 inches from the top of his back to the top of the cabinet. He may mature as tall as my Sting who is 30 inches at the withers.


Can you post a pic of Sting and how much does he weigh Chase he 68 pounds right now


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sting is the gsd on my avator He is 30 inches tall and weighs 126 lbs. At 6 months, he was about 68 lbs. I didn't have a a height measurement at that time. From your posts, it could be possible that your Chase will mature at about the same size.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase is 8 months right now


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay - then Chase probably won't be that big. I looked in Sting's puppy album and the weight was taken at the vet's: 3 months, 38 lbs., 7 months 94 lbs., 9 months 104 lbs., his current weight on April of this year at 9 years is 126 lbs.

The photo on the left is Sting at 9 years 126 lbs. 

The photo on the right is Sting at 7 months 94 lbs. & Miss Mavis the cat at 13 lbs.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Height wise Chase may but I'm guessing from how he has to gaining weight probably 29-30inches and around 115 pounds


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> He does look tall and slender. That is a good idea to use a cabinet . Since height measurements are taken at the withers - he could stand next to the cabinet - at 26.5 inches there would only be a clearance of 2.5 inches from the top of his back to the top of the cabinet. He may mature as tall as my Sting who is 30 inches at the withers.


Mary Beth, got Chase to Stand in front of the cabin it looks about 2ish inches


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that a prong collar with a retractable leash? Those don't really go together.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That looks like 4 inches to me, from the point of the withers to the top of the counter.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Have Chase stand next to the cabinet,lay a ruler on his back,mark the spot with a pencil,measure,erase your mark.No guesswork.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dogma13 said:


> Have Chase stand next to the cabinet,lay a ruler on his back,mark the spot with a pencil,measure,erase your mark.No guesswork.


I agree. If size is so important to the OP it doesn't make sense to have him sitting next to a cabinet to estimate how tall he is. As others have pointed out, height is mentioned from the withers in a standing position. Sitting height is irrelevant.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

He doesn't use the retractable leash on walks he has a regular leash the retractable is used inside and he is getting better on a leash so I may not need the prong collar much longer


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Have Chase stand next to the cabinet,lay a ruler on his back,mark the spot with a pencil,measure,erase your mark.No guesswork.


No I'm not marking up my furniture I measured him and the cabinet before the pic the cabinet is 29 Chase is over 26.5


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't know what he was looking at but he stayed still and stood in front of the cabinet.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> That looks like 4 inches to me, from the point of the withers to the top of the counter.


My dog is not 22 inches he is over 26.5 almost 27 inches


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Don't know what he was looking at but he stayed still and stood in front of the cabinet.


That's not a very good angle, but definitely looks well over 2 inches to me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

29-4=25, not 22 but I guess it really only matters to you. Easy thing is to attach a yardstick to the wall though they do make t-square type things for measuring dog height. I just had my dog stand next to my leg, mark a spot with a marker then use a yardstick that way. You can google wickets though.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Just measure the cabinet from the top to the bottom of the hinge (where his shoulder is) with a ruler.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chasegsdlove said:


> He doesn't use the retractable leash on walks he has a regular leash the retractable is used inside and he is getting better on a leash so I may not need the prong collar much longer


how often does he wear a prong? It is way too loose on him.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Have Chase stand next to the cabinet,lay a ruler on his back,mark the spot with a pencil,measure,erase your mark.No guesswork.


Thanks for this advice. I was able to get a better measurement of my pups  I don't know how I never thought of this. It's so simple haha.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kirkiko said:


> Thanks for this advice. I was able to get a better measurement of my pups  I don't know how I never thought of this. It's so simple haha.


I'll assume from the happy face you managed to do it without permanently defacing your furniture


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Haha yep. White board marker + fridge.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder why height and weight are such a big issue? Don't see any info on his obedience training other than things are are going well. How is he as a dog?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't use the retractable leash on walks he has a regular leash the retractable is used inside and he is getting better on a leash so I may not need the prong collar much longer
> ...


These days rarely and actually if I take a link out it is too tight he actually needs half a link out and you can't take a half link out they are big links


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually I thought the links looked awful big for his body. What size prong is it? He needs nothing bigger than a 3.25mm proings; probably never will. I do wish that HS would supply a set of different sized flat plates for the reversing plate. it would make adjustment so much better. Definitely need that snug fit to make a live ring connection fair.

I would also never take him outside on a QR HS without being hooked onto a 2nd backup. That collar is the only one I have failed me. Not saying you don't already do that but I think about that anytime I see that french snap quick release. They should sell that collar with a bolt snap, JMO


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> Actually I thought the links looked awful big for his body. What size prong is it? He needs nothing bigger than a 3.25mm proings; probably never will. I do wish that HS would supply a set of different sized flat plates for the reversing plate. it would make adjustment so much better. Definitely need that snug fit to make a live ring connection fair.
> 
> I would also never take him outside on a QR HS without being hooked onto a 2nd backup. That collar is the only one I have failed me. Not saying you don't already do that but I think about that anytime I see that french snap quick release. They should sell that collar with a bolt snap, JMO


It think they are in one size up from that tried a smaller one on and it was too tight his neck is bigger then you think


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the prong is supposed to be tight, and fitted directly under the ears. Yours is probably moving around which will eventually cause irritation. I would get a smaller gauge and fit it correctly or don't use one at all. The looser they are, the more chance of coming apart. I agree with Nancy, a back up collar should be used if you are taking him out with that on.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> the prong is supposed to be tight, and fitted directly under the ears. Yours is probably moving around which will eventually cause irritation. I would get a smaller gauge and fit it correctly or don't use one at all. The looser they are, the more chance of coming apart. I agree with Nancy, a back up collar should be used if you are taking him out with that on.


Did you read what I said? I said the smaller one was TOO tight I almost hurt him when I popped him and I've never had it come apart and he has a regular collar he didn't have it at the time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes I did, you should research proper fit of a prong. They are supposed to be tighter than that, one prong removed would probably be about right, it needs to go higher up in the neck.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar
Here is a guide with photos on fitting prongs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do you guys play??


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Why do you guys play??


I was just going to ask the same thing. Just let the girl think she has the makings of the 33" 130 lb. dog she wants. Doing things the correct way, well, that's not needed. :hammer:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing. Just let the girl think she has the makings of the 33" 130 lb. dog she wants. Doing things the correct way, well, that's not needed. :hammer:


I'm not sure why I continue to do the same thing expecting a different outcome.:crazy:


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Why do you guys play??


Beats me. Intentionally avoided this thread the last few days, but upon seeing 33 replies figured there might be something interesting going on. Nope, business as usual.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I try not to comment on these threads but IMO the prong is too low on his neck. It needs to be closer to the ears. If it is tight enough then it should not slip down but I am not an expert. Good luck and I am so happy that you and Chase are doing well. He is growing into a handsome young man


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It's pretty funny. I wouldn't suggest in this case that the pup be put on a properly fitting prong.....chances are - it won't come off when the training session's done.....


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have not seen any posts about the OP being concerned with any behaviors Chase is exhibiting that would need a prong collar. He seems like he is happy go lucky to me


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mjackson0902 said:


> I have not seen any posts about the OP being concerned with any behaviors Chase is exhibiting that would need a prong collar. He seems like he is happy go lucky to me


maybe during grooming?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Chasegsdlove said:


> It think they are in one size up from that tried a smaller one on and it was too tight his neck is bigger then you think


You just buy extra links for the smaller one. If you can rotate the collar around his neck, it is too loose..that gives you a better fit...properly fit they are snugger than you think. Too loose actually gives the dog a harsher correction and a bad release.

I know it may not have released on you yet but several of us have had this happen. That is why Leerburg and everyone else recommend a back up. That particular snap is bad about that. I just use mine for spare links and use a standard prong for obedience.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This thread is really sad. It seems to have went off track of any discussion and spiraled into belittling and attacks.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> This thread is really sad. It seems to have went off track of any discussion and spiraled into belittling and attacks.


Only because there's a mile long history here with communication break.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Mary Beth, got Chase to Stand in front of the cabin it looks about 2ish inches


Congrats - it can be difficult to have him stand where one wants him to Chase does look tall - and he has a lot more growing to do before he fully matures!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> This thread is really sad. It seems to have went off track of any discussion and spiraled into belittling and attacks.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Stonevintage said:


> Only because there's a mile long history here with communication break.


History or not SV, it keeps happening and has the feel of intolerance.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with cdwoodcox and Mythic Mutt. I think it reflects poorly on the forum. If I were a new member and read thru this thread, I would hesitate to post any photos of my dog for fear of being subject to this type of harassement.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MythicMut said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> History or not SV, it keeps happening and has the feel of intolerance.


That may be. However, when you have a notice owner, that has received almost 500 helpful suggestions and they have not acknowledged ONE OF THEM - and in fact are argumentative each and every time - people here are human and experience frustration. That's all it is..... If you look back in time - you will see that's all it is - simple frustration. So no need to read anything else into it.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Everyone must stop commenting and straighten up. The word "intolerance" was used. Anyone else just sick of this word? It almost feels as if someone is trying to bully others into doing what they want.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I DO agree it is frustration. It is a new year. Lets all resolve to be better. It is better to say nothing than play into it.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> I DO agree it is frustration. It is a new year. Lets all resolve to be better. It is better to say nothing than play into it.


Absolutely. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The mention of the improper use/fit of the prong is good advice and those posting were trying to help, why the op is so quick to dismiss it makes no sense. It's in her and her dogs best interest to use the tool properly. Smh


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> This thread is really sad. It seems to have went off track of any discussion and spiraled into belittling and attacks.


That often happens when advice is not suger-coated. I don't see anything "sad". Please point out.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> I DO agree it is frustration. It is a new year. Lets all resolve to be better. It is better to say nothing than play into it.


Yes. Thank you and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> That often happens when advice is not suger-coated. I don't see anything "sad". Please point out.


 At a certain point the conversation seemed to go from advice/ trying to help or even offer advice to belittling a maybe inexperienced dog owner. It was sad because at that point the chance of any good coming from advice from this thread went out the window. Not everyone will or is able to admit their wrong right away. But maybe eventually something said will click in. But not when posts go this way. That is all I meant.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It's an unusual situation. I think what you see when you look a little deeper is that most people here really want to help. Each post is new and from what I've seen most here don't hold grudges and are truly trying to help.

The posts normally all start out helpful and then they digress. Frustration (and partly frustration at ourselves) for getting the same results. Part of what you are showing in your empathy is what we all feel until we reach a point where we have really tried and it just isn't working and we don't understand why.... 

There are clashes here on posts - some between those with radically different points of view that are experience based. Others because some just like to debate. But some are more difficult and it's hard to understand and harder to walk away and then it gets ugly and no one really intended that to happen - that was never the goal. But effective communication is a two way deal and there are certain minimal requirements to be effective...

I appreciate the Mods comment. It is a new year... and I need to post the Serenity Prayer back up on my wall


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

People may be inexperienced and that, of course, is OK as we all started out without knowing anything. The key here is that it concerns GSDs and not Golden Retrievers or Eng. Bulldogs. So, although people are not experienced as a dog handler/owner, they still are entitled to honest and direct advice (this breed needs it too) and shouldn't feel like we are out there to step on long toes. I know that everyone on this forum is passionate about the GSD and that's how things easily get heated, but we could take from it what works for us and not go into e-fights.


----------

